# Need help - Code P0744 - 2005 Altima



## dieahn (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought an 2005 altima a few months ago and now the engine light is on, I had it scanned and the code is P0744, it said something about the torque converter. Does anyone know what it means, how much to fix it? Thanks


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

it prolly means theres something wrong with your torque converter lol..maybe the person b4 you tried starting it a bunch of times while it was already running? or maybe you have made that mistake a cpl times? we all do it at least once in our lives lol dnt feel bad if you did..but anyway its not a easy/cheap fix if it needs replaced..idk if you can turn wrenches at all but if your not too good at it i wouldnt attempt to fix it yoursefl..im guessing around a grand or maybe a lil less with parts and labor maybe more? like i said im not to sure better call around and investigate the prob more..good luck tho


----------



## dieahn (Mar 29, 2009)

Tks Nick. I wonder if I can I keep driving for awhile, what happen if I don't fix it right away. Tks again.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

you could prolly drive it until you have the money to fix it but i wouldnt recommend putting it on the back burner for too too long..its what gives you car its power hence the name torque converter..it will most likely lead to damage to the transmission and its components if left too long..is it clanging? or grinding?..i mean there very well could be nothing wrong w/it..id check and see if it has a sensor coupled with it b/c that could be the problem too..is it a 2.5 or a 3.5? and id go on google and type in nissan altima recalls and maybe see if theres a recall..thats about all i can think of..if i think of anything else ill post it up 4 u..my 3.5 has some bugs goin on too and i kno how it feels to have to bring it to the dealership..if you dnt wanna bring it there id see if theres a import mechanic near you that can be trusted maybe they will be cheaper the the stealership lol


----------

